# Which CF for 5D Mark III? Primary video shooting, RAW.



## TPLS (Dec 30, 2014)

Subject says it all.


----------



## tpatana (Dec 30, 2014)

If you're using ML RAW, I think there's only handful on cards that can handle the data speed. Can't remember the other, one was Lexar 1066x.


----------



## davidcl0nel (Dec 30, 2014)

Lexar 1000 32GB writes about 100MByte/sek - enough for short Raw videos, but for photography this is more than enough. You get about 30 pictures in RAW only shutter series with 6fps (full speed), then after it, it reduces the speed to 3-4 fps, enough for even more..


----------



## TPLS (Dec 30, 2014)

davidcl0nel said:


> Lexar 1000 32GB writes about 100MByte/sek - enough for short Raw videos, but for photography this is more than enough. You get about 30 pictures in RAW only shutter series with 6fps (full speed), then after it, it reduces the speed to 3-4 fps, enough for even more..


Do you maybe know how much I can record on 32/64Gb of videos?


----------



## PhotosbyChuck (Dec 30, 2014)

TPLS said:


> Do you maybe know how much I can record on 32/64Gb of videos?



I shoot primarily with Lexar Pro 1000x UDMA7 cards. 

As to the question of capacity, the camera caps files at 4GB (due to FAT32 limits). Don't worry, if you are recording for longer, multiple files will be seamlessly created. The data rate will generally mean that this happens about every 6 min 20 sec for 1920 @ 30fps ALL-I (low compression). 

I find that a good rule of thumb is to take a card's capacity and divide it into 4 GB segments. A 32GB card will therefore hold 8 x 6 min segments ... or about 48 minutes of video. Of course, this is the "worst case" scenario. If you shoot lower resolution, fewer FPS and greater compression, you'll be able to put more on the card. 

One caveat: If you intend to shoot continuous 30fps RAW using ML, the 1000x 64GB should be considered the minimum, I think.


----------



## tpatana (Dec 30, 2014)

TPLS said:


> davidcl0nel said:
> 
> 
> > Lexar 1000 32GB writes about 100MByte/sek - enough for short Raw videos, but for photography this is more than enough. You get about 30 pictures in RAW only shutter series with 6fps (full speed), then after it, it reduces the speed to 3-4 fps, enough for even more..
> ...



If I remember correctly, ML RAW will get you ~5/10 minutes on those sizes.


----------

